# SPEC to announce Shafiq winner: government sources



## pioneer5 (Jun 28, 2011)

SPEC to announce Shafiq winner: government sources
Dina Ezzat, Friday 22 Jun 2012

Identical government sources said today that the Supreme Presidential Electoral Commission (SPEC) is set to announce Ahmed Shafiq winner on Sunday evening. Western diplomats in Cairo also said they received similar expectation from cabinet members during the last three days. 

According to a government source Shafiq's 50.7 percent victory announcement would most probably be refuted by the Muslim Brotherhood's candidate Mohamed Mursi's campaign as sources at Mursi's campaign shrugged Shafiq's victory predictions and insisted they have compiled evidence to the contrary. 

SPEC to announce Shafiq winner: Government sources - Presidential elections news - Presidential elections 2012 - Ahram Online


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

pioneer5 said:


> SPEC to announce Shafiq winner: government sources
> Dina Ezzat, Friday 22 Jun 2012
> 
> Identical government sources said today that the Supreme Presidential Electoral Commission (SPEC) is set to announce Ahmed Shafiq winner on Sunday evening. Western diplomats in Cairo also said they received similar expectation from cabinet members during the last three days.
> ...


 baton down the hatches :eyebrows:


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Lanason said:


> baton down the hatches :eyebrows:


:behindsofa:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

And Youm 7 SWEARS that Mursi got 50.5%


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> And Youm 7 SWEARS that Mursi got 50.5%


Lol....democracy in Egypt....never in a month of Sundays....:juggle::juggle:...hate to say this but most of them don't even know what the word means....would love to see it but wont happen in my life time i think..


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

pioneer5 said:


> SPEC to announce Shafiq winner: government sources
> Dina Ezzat, Friday 22 Jun 2012
> 
> Identical government sources said today that the Supreme Presidential Electoral Commission (SPEC) is set to announce Ahmed Shafiq winner on Sunday evening. Western diplomats in Cairo also said they received similar expectation from cabinet members during the last three days.
> ...



Look. What's happening is pretty obvious. Results delayed to allow more horsetrading with Morsi. He plays ball as per SCAF rules of engagement, then he gets the gig. If not two options for SCAF, namely:

a) Announce that Shawfik is the man. Not preferred course of action since the SCAF members are anything but stupid and know only to well the absolut s**t storm that will then engulf them. It's not the EG reaction that bothers them since they can overcome anything here (and lest we forget, even by MB counting 48% of those who did vote voted for Shawfik), but the cries of outrage (and possible economic sanctions) which will emit from Europe/USA.

b) Annul the election. How could this be done? Remember the 400 minor election irregularities? There were more than 400 and some were anything but minor, especially in the Delta and concerning Christians not being allowed to vote. The total number of potentially lost votes could swing the result, again, even using the MB numbers. So you say, fair enough, let's re-run the run off (trips of the tongue at least!). But I have heard that they want to take this further and re-run the whole Presidential election. Presumably this would give them the opportunity to form an early alliance/agreement with a less embarrassing candidate whom they could then support from the offset,or ensure he/she (only joking!) wins - tick whichever box et al.

Interesting events.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

That SCAF doesn't even follow their own rules shows to me that they are mostly a bunch of clueless old men. They are way behind the curve, otherwise this whole situation could have been avoided and manipulated in their favor months ago. MB could cause a lot of grief for SCAF if things don't go their way.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> That SCAF doesn't even follow their own rules shows to me that they are mostly a bunch of clueless old men. They are way behind the curve, otherwise this whole situation could have been avoided and manipulated in their favor months ago. MB could cause a lot of grief for SCAF if things don't go their way.


Old men, yes indeed but that's the way here. Clueless, not really, you do not get to the top of any major organisation if you are stupid. That said, I would agree with you that they have played the whole P. election game very poorly. They recognise that, which makes scenario b) from my last post more likely since they will effectively have a second go.


----------

